# Podcasting at A Puritan's Mind



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 22, 2006)

*Podcasting at A Puritan\'s Mind*

Well, I'm trying to learn how to set up a "Podcast".

I am not sure what I am doing wrong.

But I don't know if it is working right or not.



I created a test page for the podcast and linked the RSS file to the hyperlink on that page.



I validated the file with a "validation" site, and it seems to be OK. But since I don't have an Ipod, I can't test it.

Let me know if it works. I press the hyperlink and it does not do anything. Is it suppose to? 

Any help would be appreciated.


[Edited on 4-23-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]

[Edited on 4-23-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------



## youthevang (Apr 22, 2006)

Good evening, Pastor McMahon. I am using itunes, which gives me the capibility to subscribe to podcasts. Just to let you know, it does not work.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 22, 2006)

Joshua,

When you use itunes, can you describe to me what is suppose to happen?


----------



## youthevang (Apr 22, 2006)

Sure, when I subscribe to a feed it will show me the name of the feed. Then what I would do is click on the it and it will give me a list of mp3's with the option to download one or all of them.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 22, 2006)

Ok, last question for the night.

What is the differecne between just listing the MP3 files on the site?

In other words, why is "Podcasting" better?


----------



## srhoades (Apr 22, 2006)

Podcasting is better becaause it ensures people will automatically get updated "whatever" they are subscribed to instead of checking a site daily, and manually downloading.


----------



## youthevang (Apr 22, 2006)

I would not say that podcasting is better, but the advantage of it is that it gives you an available list that will always be updated. If you are still interested in using podcasts and you don't mind, I would not mind looking at your .xml file to see what the problem is.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 22, 2006)

Joshua,

I don't mind at all.

Here is what I did recently - after you tried it and it did not work - 

I created an xml page and pasted the information into it. I tied that XML page to the A.htm page on the site. But when I click on it, it does more than it did before, but it gives me an error.

Go back to that page and try it and you'll see what it does. I will email you the file so you can take a look at it in a moment. You can email me back if you would like.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## youthevang (Apr 22, 2006)

ok, the file should work now. I just emailed it to you.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 23, 2006)

Great! It worked when I clicked on it. Now I guess I need an Ipod to see how this all works out. Off to Costco Monday!

Are you "into" programming and such?
That seemed easy for you to fix, and quick too!

My idea is that I want to create an ongoing 5-6 minute snippet of Reformed History, or the like, in "The Wild Boar News Podcast". Its going to ssound "old timey" and a bit corny on purpose, but with some substance. I have to think about what I really want to do with it. Right now its in the experimental stage.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 23, 2006)

Joshua,

Quick question - 

When I compare Ligonier's podcast page, they have mutiple "items". These look like individual podcasts for each lecture Dr. Sproul gives. But, the url link is thier main index page where the enclsoure link seems to be the lecture given.

In the file I sent to you, I have the main link as the actual file that somone would download.

If I wanted to have conitnual podcasts under this same xml file, I am thinking that I would need to change that main link to some "static" page in the web I have. 

I'm not sure I am saying that right, but am I on track or off track?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Joshua,
> 
> Quick question -
> ...


Matt,

Did you see the post I made on this issue?
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=17603

It links to a page I made that provides your answers soup to nuts:
http://www.websitemaven.com/howtopodcast.html

There is a sample XML file there.

The channel will be defined within the channel brackets while each new episode is placed within the item brackets.

The strength of the podcast is that the user drags the podcast xml information into their iTunes (or other podcast program) podcast window which adds the channel. Every time the user starts the program, the program goes to the channel (your site) and looks for any new programs (items) you have added and downloads them for synchronization with their MP3 player.

[Edited on 4-23-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 23, 2006)

Matt,

I looked at your XML file and it looked fine.

I dragged the text link into my podcast directory and it worked and started downloading the first episode. You can make it "sexier" by making an image link to the Podcast. I think many are more comfortable dragging image links over as that is how many appear. Here is a good example of one:


----------



## srhoades (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Great! It worked when I clicked on it. Now I guess I need an Ipod to see how this all works out. Off to Costco Monday!
> 
> Are you "into" programming and such?
> ...



If you don't need an iPod you can just download iTunes and store everything locally on your hard drive. That being said I love my iPod. Have about 2 gigs music at 12 gigs sermons and lectures.


----------



## youthevang (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Great! It worked when I clicked on it. Now I guess I need an Ipod to see how this all works out. Off to Costco Monday!
> 
> Are you "into" programming and such?
> ...



I am into programming. If you need help with anything just let me know.


----------



## youthevang (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Joshua,
> 
> Quick question -
> ...



Static? Hmmm, maybe so. I will look at their page to see exactly how they have that setup. It could be they are using some type of script or something. I will let you know.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youthevang_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> ...



Thanks Joshua, let me know.

All of this is a trial run - even the MP3 file out there. Its just for fun until I understand how this works. If I can make it so I can add "items" and keep it going like a big table of contents, then that would be great.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Matt,
> 
> I looked at your XML file and it looked fine.
> ...



I'm not sure I understand what you mean. I can make the gif file sit on the web page and then attach a url to it. But what URL do I use? Is it the XML page (podcast.xml) or something else? Maybe that is confusing me because the the XML file that is out there right now links to a specific MP3 file.

Do I have to create an XML file (podcast1.xml, podcast2.xml, etc.) for every mp3 file I put out there? That means I would need multiple buttons too. But as I asked Joshua, who's checking Ligonier's site, when Ligonier puts it out there, thier XML page is like a table of contents, so it seems. They have the main url which is an index page for thier radio program, with mutiple items in it. I don't understand how that works. Is the podcast.xml the "main url" that is attached to the button and the items in it them each MP3? If this is the case, the XML file I have out there needs a new main url in th beginning of the file to be something other than the one MP3. That is what seems to be confusing me.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> ...


Link to the XML file.



> Do I have to create an XML file (podcast1.xml, podcast2.xml, etc.) for every mp3 file I put out there? That means I would need multiple buttons too. But as I asked Joshua, who's checking Ligonier's site, when Ligonier puts it out there, thier XML page is like a table of contents, so it seems. They have the main url which is an index page for thier radio program, with mutiple items in it. I don't understand how that works. Is the podcast.xml the "main url" that is attached to the button and the items in it them each MP3? If this is the case, the XML file I have out there needs a new main url in th beginning of the file to be something other than the one MP3. That is what seems to be confusing me.


One XML file. Within each XML file there can be multiple items within the item brackets. Your current XML file looks good. When you want to add more episodes just create another item within item brackets after your existing one. When you've removed old items just remove them from your XML file.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 23, 2006)

Makes sense.

I'll do some updating.


----------

